# BMWs in film/TV



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

(Not sure if this belongs in off-topic...)

Name some films or shows and what kind of car(s) featured. BMW Films and background vehicles don't count.  

The Italian Job - 850?
Bourne Identity - E46 3 sedan (chrome vertical slats?)
Snatch - E28 5er (Sol and Vincent's car late in the movie)
The World Is Not Enough - Z8
Ronin - E34 M5
The Peacemaker - E28 5er
Tomorrow Never Dies - 750iL, some BMW motorcycle  
Golden Eye - Z3

The O.C. - the Cohens' 7er, Summer's E46 vert


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Maverick88 (Jul 5, 2003)

Taxi has quite a few BMW car chase scenes...

I also think this thread is better suited for the off topic section.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

I'd like to add...

The Transporter: e38 of some sort (735i? 730i?)

Clueless: e36 'vert 

The Game (starting Michael Douglas): e38


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Here's a link that lists over a hundred Bimmers in movies. It even indexes them by model. :thumbup:


----------



## Ohmess (May 29, 2003)

Gone in 60 Seconds -- e39 (540iA) used by the police to chase Cage's Mustang

The Score -- De Niro drove an e31 (840?).


----------



## kioneo (Jan 8, 2004)

Paycheck has a BMW motorcycle of some sort and bunch of bimmers sitting in a dealer lot.

Sorry, don't know my bikes very well


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

A chase scene on a beemer in Tomorrow Nevr Dies, and the infamous 740 in... was that Tomorrow Never Dies, too? They all blur... Angela has a white E36 in American Beauty.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

In "The Last Run" with George C Scott (great movie, btw, it's from the early 70's) there are some shots with a mounted camera at speed while Scott drives a mountain pass at high speed.

The camera is pointing right at the right rear tire/wheel of the 503 convertible. Here you can see clearly, what positive camber is all about and why it's so potentially deadly.

Also, in these same scenes, there's lots of tire distortion as the slip angles build up.

Fun stuff....

Ed


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

I think Frasier drove a 5-series.


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

Seinfeld - VERY STINKY BMW :rofl: "The Beast, oh no!"


----------



## marvelphx (Mar 23, 2002)

The Bimmerfest Movie!!!

And IRL, Bad Santa had a BMW as well.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Soupcan325i said:


> I think Frasier drove a 5-series.


In the last season or two, he upgraded to a new 7.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

While surfing the other night, I saw that Bernie Mac drives an M3 cab.

Alex


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Either John Travolta or Jamie Leigh Curtis Drove a 2002 in "Perfect"(terrible film:thumbdwn: )


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

lethal weapon 2: wasn't it an m5?  that list lists both a 635Csi and an M6 :dunno:

90210: 3er. forgot which one.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Old School - E30 3 sedan (Mitch's car)


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Saving Silverman the girl had a E36 in Silver...


----------



## palomino (Jul 8, 2004)

The reporter girl in Zoolander drove a white E30 coupe.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

The Chase

The whole movie was shot in a red E36 325 coupe


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> In tonight's episode of Lost, Sawyer walks out to the street where there's an (E39) M5 parked out front during his flashback.
> 
> Good show, Lost is. :thumbup:


I agree....Lost is great!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> The O.C. - the Cohens' 7er, Summer's E46 vert


X3 (Zach's car, with Summer in it... mmm... :yumyum: ).


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Have you kids seen White Chicks? It has a red e46 vert (looks like a 330).


----------



## jfarias (Aug 18, 2003)

Taxi had a 760 for most of the movie then at the end had two M3's, I think one was a convertible.


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

uter said:


> Here's a link that lists over a hundred Bimmers in movies. It even indexes them by model. :thumbup:


heh, for the movie PCU they missed the red e30 convertible that the lead trashes because it's the the annoying yuppie's car (more or less).


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Sideways, really good movie. :thumbup: 

E38 in front of Christine's house
2003 540i 6-speed in the driveway :yummy: 
X5 next to it
E38 in the church parking lot
E36 next to it
E38 in front of the church
E39 leaving the church
E46 follows...

California.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> I loved "The Transporter"! The same guy was also in the remake "The Italian Job". He is to die for!!!! His abs alone make me drool.





Iniquity said:


> i read that and I was like.. "uhhh.. dude.. uhhh.???" then i looked at your name and was like.. "ohhh..".. apparently in a pole on like MSN or some newspaper the BMW was rated like the #5 for gay car.. forgot where I saw it..


So I guess that means that if I feel that way about a guy I'm not allowed to say it? Well, tough cuz I think he's hella sexy too!

--J


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

The Mothman Prophecies had a red sedan... It was an older-model one... It's been a while since I saw it, but I think it was a 5er. That movie also had a really nice Audi A8L


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Robin Williams also drove a white E38 7-Series in What Dreams May Come.


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Green 540i in Scary Movie.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

I must give proper recognition to Kelly's (Jennie Garth) white convertible e36 in Beverly Hills 90210!! Like totally!

--J.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> I KNOW none of youz have seen this movie.... but my husband and I watched "The Prince & Me" on DVD last night. The first 10 minutes of the movie include a rather uninspiring race between a lime greenish yellow M3 and a new 7 series in what is supposed to be Cophenhagen, Denmark.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56968 :eeps:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> I KNOW none of youz have seen this movie.... but my husband and I watched "The Prince & Me" on DVD last night. The first 10 minutes of the movie include a rather uninspiring race between a lime greenish yellow M3 and a new 7 series in what is supposed to be Cophenhagen, Denmark.
> 
> It's a romantic, teeny-bopper, every girl's dream fantasy chick flick. It stars Julia Stiles.
> 
> ...


you said "youz".

yep...you're definitley from Philly!


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

*blue M roadster in...*

There is a blue M Roadster in that movie with Paul Walker called Joy Ride I believe...good movie too!

:thumbup:


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

former230 said:


> There is a blue M Roadster in that movie with Paul Walker called Joy Ride I believe...good movie too!
> 
> :thumbup:


Yeah, I think that's a great movie. And yep, its a blue M Roadster.


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

There's a dark colored (Black, I think.. you only see it at night) E36 328i in I Know What You Did Last Summer... It's a good movie. There's a similar car (you only see it from a distance) in I Still know What You Did Last Summer.


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Red 8-series coupe briefly shown in Rising Sun.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Barbarian Invasion -- one of the lead characters drives around in a gray E39.


----------



## 330ciPfmcePkg05 (Jan 17, 2005)

BlackChrome said:


> I'd like to add...
> 
> The Transporter: e38 of some sort (735i? 730i?)
> 
> ...


Black 740iL..very sharp


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

*Movie Bimmers*

In "Harold and Kumar go to White Castle", Harold's yuppie scum co-workers dump a ton of work on poor Harold, and take off in a BMW convertible!! :eeps:


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

*RE: Harold and Kumar*



BMW4phillygirl said:


> Too funny!!! I've got that DVD from Blockbuster at home right now.... have yet to watch it, but will be on the lookout for that shot. lol.


Funny movie, especially if you party hearty!! :rofl:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Bmwcat said:


> In "Harold and Kumar go to White Castle", Harold's yuppie scum co-workers dump a ton of work on poor Harold, and take off in a BMW convertible!! :eeps:


Yep, a 330Ci w/ZHP.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=837534&postcount=36 :angel:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

In _I Spy_, during the getaway sequence in the streets of Budapest, several E36 sedans and convertibles have a less-than-stellar day. 

Also, Eddie Murphy and Owen Wilson are sitting in an E36 'vert, but the interior shot looks like an E46. :dunno:

The movie itself was mediocre. If you have some kind of unlimited rental service, it wouldn't be a complete waste of your time... (How's that for a review?)


----------



## TommyA (Apr 21, 2005)

On "Crossing Jordan" (please don't ask me how I know this), they track down a serial killer in Mexico driving a christmas-tree green 633 with the original BBS wheels. I suddenly started rooting for the killer.


----------



## BARRY E36 M-325 (May 29, 2004)

2 FAST 2 FURIOUS: AVUS BLUE M ROADSTER WITH LOTS OF MODS AND NEONS (beginning of movie). BLACK E36 GTR WIDE BODY WITH MK MOTORSPORT RIMS AND A HAMANN STW WING: TOTALED ON A FLORIDA FREEWAY EXIT RAMP (second racing scene) . VERY SAD CONSIDERING THAT THATS A $2,200 BODY KIT.  

BACK TO THE FUTURE: SILVER E28 535i: FATHER'S CAR AT THE END.

BACK TO THE FUTURE PART II: FLAT BLACK 635CSI "chop top": BREAKS TAILIGHT WITH BASEBALL BAT.

SPEED ZONE: GUNMETAL SILVER 750IL: JOHN CANDY USES TO RACE. GO AIRBOURNE OVER INTERSECTION IN NEW YORK, FLOORS IT IN REVERSE, GETS REAR-ENDED SEVERAL TIMES BY BIG RIG, ETC. POOR CAR.  

SWORDFISH: SILVER E39 5 SERIES: EX-WIFES :dunno: IN DRIVEWAY.

ENEMY OF THE STATE: BLACK 750IL: WILL SMITH'S CAR AROUND TOWN.

A NIGHT AT THE ROXBURY: BLACK E36 325i FOUR DOOR: DOUG AND STEVE'S CAR


----------



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

BARRY E36 M-325 said:


> SWORDFISH: SILVER E39 5 SERIES: EX-WIFES :dunno: IN DRIVEWAY.


Dude! How did I miss that? Swordfish is like in my top 10 movies of all time and my ex and I would watch that movie over and over on DVD... we've seen it at least 20 times. LOL. We know all the scenes and lines, for the most part.

Anyway, I just saw an old episode of Sex and the City - Season 3, episode 1 or 2, when Carrie is being pursued by a really cute, older man with gray hair... Carrie has just missed the last Staten Island ferry and he pulls up and says, "Need a ride?" :bigpimp: (made me go weak in the knees!) Anyway, he pulls up in a black 7-series (you know the generation before this current one.) :thumbup:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

In last week's episode of Lost, Kate's doctor friend drives a gray E34 5er. ...Which Kate then uses for a getaway and crashes.


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

The movie "Sideways". Pretty much every car in front of Thomas Hayden Church's fiance's place is a Bimmer. And at the wedding - every car in the lot is a BMW (except for the old beater Saab).


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

According to TiVo, there will be a half hour history of the 3 series on Discovery Thursday morning at 4AM EST, and again on the morning of Thursday 5/26. It's a tie-in to the new 3 series just debuting.

Ironically, the channel's abbreviation on TiVo is DSC


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

WileECoyote said:


> According to TiVo, there will be a half hour history of the 3 series on Discovery Thursday morning at 4AM EST, and again on the morning of Thursday 5/26. It's a tie-in to the new 3 series just debuting.


What's the official title of the program? All I'm seeing is paid programming at that hour.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> What's the official title of the program? All I'm seeing is paid programming at that hour.


I have Windows Media Center PC: it says "Evolution of an Icon" exploring the history of BMW 3 Series from the 1968 Model 2002 through the all-new 2006 BMW Series. Comes on 3:02 A.M. CST and runs 29 minutes (until 3:31 A.M.)


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> I have Windows Media Center PC: it says "Evolution of an Icon" exploring the history of BMW 3 Series from the 1968 Model 2002 through the all-new 2006 BMW Series. Comes on 3:02 A.M. CST and runs 29 minutes (until 3:31 A.M.)


Weird. When I do a search in the Yahoo TV listings, it comes up, but when I just look at the grid for 4am Thursday, it says "Bosley...Hair Loss Answers."


----------



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

FenPhen said:


> Weird. When I do a search in the Yahoo TV listings, it comes up, but when I just look at the grid for 4am Thursday, it says "Bosley...Hair Loss Answers."


Um.. if you're in CA, you would be on PST, which is 2 hours behind CST. So, if the show is slated for 3am CST, it would be on at 1am PST in California... not 4am. :dunno:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> I have Windows Media Center PC: it says "Evolution of an Icon" exploring the history of BMW 3 Series from the 1968 Model 2002 through the all-new 2006 BMW Series. Comes on 3:02 A.M. CST and runs 29 minutes (until 3:31 A.M.)


Ok, I hate computers. My computer decided to do an automatic update and obviously rebooted during the show because I only recorded 4 minutes of the show. Either that, or TiVo did something to mess with everyone using competing services. I say that because of the message I saw right before it started (see attachment). Well, I've done a few things to make sure I see it next time.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Z4phillygirl said:


> Um.. if you're in CA, you would be on PST, which is 2 hours behind CST. So, if the show is slated for 3am CST, it would be on at 1am PST in California... not 4am. :dunno:


Nope. Discovery (and most network) air-times are ET/PT, and CT is 1 hour behind. That's why they say times like "8/7-Central." In the Yahoo TV listings for my provider, it has a 4:00am broadcast time for Evolution of an Icon.

However, it did not occur to me that last night was really Thursday, 4am. :tsk:

Next airing is May 26 at 4am (Thursday morning / Wednesday night).


----------



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

Just saw "Mr. & Mrs. Smith" tonight.... three-quarters of the way through the movie there's a chase scene and the bad guys are driving 3 identical cars: 5-series, black with white racing strips down the middle... :rofl: They get pounded with bullets and turned over, of course, during the chase. LOL. All while the good guys are driving a Dodge Caravan minivan.  Dontcha just love the movies?


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

Here's the most complete list I've ever seen.
Sorry if it has some already posted.
_

503 Convertible - The Last Run 
507 Convertible - Fantomas 
Isetta - Brazil 
Isetta - Funny Face 
Isetta Red Problem Child 2 
2000 - Instant Justice 
2000 CS Orange Le Cerveau 
2002 Brown Backdraft 
2002 Blue Joe Dirt 
2002 Silver Mannen på taket 
2002 - Multiplicity 
2002 Green PCU 
2002 - Perfect 
2002 White Rush Hour 
2002 Brown The China Syndrome 
2002 Beige The Lonely Hearts Club 
2002tii Red Autobahnraser 
2002 Touring - L'emmerdeur 
2002 Baur Convertible Yellow Assignment Munich

E3 saloon - Sweeney 2 
E9 2800 CS Green Tattoo 
E9 3.0 CS Silver When a Man Loves a Woman 
E21 320i White Cop and a Half 
E21 320i - Halloween 
E21 320i - The In-Laws 
E21 323i Red Shooters 
E21 3 Series - Cat's Eye 
E21 3 Series - Run Lola, run 
E21 3 Series Silver Sneakers 
E30 318i - She's Having a Baby 
E30 323i - La Haine 
E30 325i White Can't Buy Me Love 
E30 325i White Days of Thunder 
E30 325i - Defending Your Life 
E30 325i White Godzilla 
E30 325e Silver Arthur 2: On the rocks 
E30 325e Silver Pretty in Pink 
E30 325i Convertible - Beaches 
E30 325i Convertible Blue Bird on a Wire 
E30 325i Convertible Silver Metallic Buffy the Vampire Slayer 
E30 325i Convertible Green The Birdcage 
E30 325i Convertible - Wall Street 
E30 3 series - American History X 
E30 3 series - Heat 
E30 3 series Red Old School 
E30 3 series - Patriot Games 
E30 3 series - Training Day 
E30 3 series - Vanilla Sky 
E30 3 series - Zoolander 
E36 318ti Compact - The Bourne Supremacy 
E36 318i - Mission: Impossible 
E36 325i Coupe Red The Chase 
E36 325i Convertible Red 2 Days in the Valley 
E36 325i Convertible White The Bird Cage 
E36 325i Convertible Red Clueless 
E36 325i Convertible - My Best Friends Wedding 
E36 325i Convertible Black Species 
E36 328i Black I Know What You Did Last Summer 
E36 328i Convertible Red Interstate 60 
E36 3 Series White Adrenaline 
E36 3 Series - Friday After Next 
E36 3 Series - Joe Somebody 
E36 3 Series Black Next Friday 
E36 3 Series Black Ronin 
E36 3 Series Black The Nurse 
E36 3 Series Convertible White American Beauty 
E36 3 Series Convertible Black Beverly Hills Ninja 
E36 3 Series Convertible Black Flubber 
E36 3 Series Convertible - Get Shorty 
E36 3 Series Convertible Blue I Spy 
E36 3 Series Convertible Black My best friends wedding 
E36 3 Series Convertible red The Skulls 
E46 330Ci Convertible Red White Chicks 
E46 3 Series Black The Bourne Identity 
E46 3 Series Silver The Bourne Identity 
E46 3 Series Gold Finding Forester 
E46 3 Series silver Joe Somebody 
E46 3 Series Black Scary Movie 
E46 3 Series Black The Rules of Attraction 
E12 528i - Les Compères 
E12 528i - Witches Brew 
E12 5 series - Phenomenon 
E12 5 series - The Nutty Professor 
E28 518 - Octo***** 
E28 535i Silver Splash 
E28 535i Blue The Survivors 
E28 5 Series Bronze Bourne Supremacy 
E28 5 Series - Bruce Almighty 
E28 5 Series Silver Home Invasion 
E28 5 Series - Jurassic Park Lost World 
E28 5 Series Silver Kiss of Death 
E28 5 Series Beige Mothman Prophecies 
E28 5 Series - Ronin 
E28 5 Series Brown Snatch 
E28 5 Series Black The Peacemaker 
E34 525i - Leaving Las Vegas 
E34 525i Dark Green The Net 
E34 5 Series Black But I am a Cheerleader 
E34 5 Series Silver Home Invasion 
E34 5 Series - Jersey Girl 
E34 5 Series Red My Date With THe President's Daughter 
E34 5 Series Black Scream 2 
E34 5 Series Black The Bourne Identity 
E34 5 Series Touring Black The Game 
E39 540i Blue Gone in 60 Seconds 
E39 5 Series Blue Joe Somebody 
E39 5 Series - The Crimson Rivers 
E60 545i - Bridget Jones' Diary 
E24 633CSi blue Innerspace 
E24 635 CSi White Flodder 
E24 635 CSi - Hollow Man 
E24 635 CSi - Lethal Weapon II 
E24 635 CSi Red Madhouse 
E24 635 CSi White Moonlightning 
E24 635 CSi Beige Mystic Pizza 
E24 635 CSi - The Breakfast Club 
E24 635 CSi - The prodigious chip 
E24 635 CSi Convertible Black Back to the future 2 
E23 730  Blue Le Transporteur 
E23 733i Blue Back to the Future 1 
E23 733i Blue Back to the Future 3 
E23 733i Black Nothing but Trouble 
E23 733i Brown Reality Bites 
E23 733i White The Rookie 
E23 745i Blue Marked For Death 
E23 7 Series Dark Green Flodder 
E23 7 Series Red Madhouse 
E23 7 Series Dark Grey Poltergeist 3 
E23 7 Series - Taxi 3 
E23 7 Series Silver The Bourne Identity 
E32 735i Silver Grosse Pointe Blank 
E32 740i - My Life 
E32 750i Silver In Too Deep 
E32 750i - The Cowboy Way 
E32 750iL - Kuffs 
E32 750iL - The Fugitive 
E32 750iL White The Last Boy Scout 
E32 7 Series Silver Kiss of Death 
E32 7 Series - Matrix Reloaded 
E32 7 Series Black Speedzone 
E38 735i - Les anges gardiens 
E38 735i Black The Transporter 
E38 740i Black Enemy of the state 
E38 740i - The Game 
E38 740iL - A Night At The Roxbury 
E38 740iL Silver Joe Somebody 
E38 750iL - Bumer 
E38 750iL Silver Tommorow Never Dies 
E38 7 Series - Bad Santa 
E38 7 Series Black Hell's Kitchen 
E38 7 Series Black Mind Prey 
E65 745i Blue The Bourne Supremacy 
E65 745i Blue The Haunted Mansion 
E65 745i Black The Prince & Me 
E65 760Li Red Taxi 
E31 840 Ci Black The score 
E31 850i Green Excess Baggage 
E31 850i Red Death Becomes Her 
E31 850i - Glengarry Glenross 
E31 850 Ci Silver The Juror 
E31 850 CSi Black Italian Job 
E31 850 CSi - Les visiteurs 2 
E31 8 Series - Casino 
E31 8 Series Black Heat 
E31 8 Series - Italian Job 
E31 8 Series Black Logan's War 
E30 M3 - Eyes Wide Shut 
E30 M3 Black The Last Run 
E36 M3 Silver 13 Conversations about nothing 
E46 M3 - 2 Fast 2 Furious 
E46 M3 Yellow Metallic Autobahnraser 
E46 M3 Yellow Metallic The Prince & Me 
E34 M5 Black Ronin 
E39 M5 Silver Star 
E24 M6 Red Lethal Weapon 2 
E24 M6 - Pony Express 
M Roadster Blue Armageddon 
X5 Black Everwood 
X5 Silver Metallic Sever vs. Ecks 
Z1 Blue Operation Condor 
Z3 Blue Goldeneye 
Z3 - Joy Ride 
Z3 Blue She's all that 
Z3 Blue Scream 3 
Z3 Blue The Skulls 
Z4 - The Girl Next Door 
Z8 Silver Mission: Impossible 2 
Z8 Silver The Tuxedo 
Z8 Silver The world is not enough_

*SOURCE HERE*


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Wasn't there a movie about kids playing baseball in Chicago with black/black 740i E38 Sport in it? I think the title was "Hardball" (with Keanu Reeves).


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

triple_sissy said:


> Wasn't there a movie about kids playing baseball in Chicago with black/black 740i E38 Sport in it? I think the title was "Hardball" (with Keanu Reeves).


Good Eye! :thumbup: 
Only pix I could find


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

There were more scenes in the movie with this car, as far as I remember.


----------

